# FujiFilm Finepix s1500



## AdAndrews (17 Jan 2010)

Hi guys, im looking for a new camera, and i think that the s1500 fits the bill perfectly, has anyone got this, and would like to share experience with it, or maybe a couple of pics?

thanks

Adam


----------



## rawr (17 Jan 2010)

I haven't go tthis camera, but have a Fujifilm Finepix Z(somethingorother) and can only vouch for it's goodness - easy to use, takes a great quality photo, great camera.


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Jan 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

I love my S5600 Finepix.. Great for point and click, but full auto mode if I feel the need to get techie. Macro mode is great too.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

i have a fujifilm and I personally hate mine for tank shots, the inability to alter any settings manually other than the arbitary settings on the dial drives me mad. To be able to set even the white balance I would be happy with. For general shots it's a great camera but for v. bright situations its poor, same for tanks. If you look at any of my threads you'll see what they come out like, they often come out yellow rather than green.


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> i have a fujifilm and I personally hate mine for tank shots, the inability to alter any settings manually other than the arbitary settings on the dial drives me mad. To be able to set even the white balance I would be happy with. For general shots it's a great camera but for v. bright situations its poor, same for tanks. If you look at any of my threads you'll see what they come out like, they often come out yellow rather than green.


"A bad workman always blames his tools"


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

Hush your mouth! 
I've followed the point and click rules to the letter and I never get a shot that shows vivid greens. Even in the garden thinking about it!


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

What model have you got? I can only speak for my S5600... which, for a cheap camera, I'm very happy with. dSLR next though


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Jan 2010)

ok guys, thanks.. garuf, what model do you have? 

i think thats what i need, basic camera, but every now and then i like to get a bit "techie" as James puts it


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2010)

Off hand I can't remember. I think it tells you in the picture properties but I don't know how to get at them.


----------



## rawr (17 Jan 2010)

I'm not really up on all of the photography talk, but when I was trying to get better results I played around with the settings on my camera and was able to manuallly change the ISO and other stuff like that.


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jan 2010)

Ok, thanks.. Do any of you have issues with batteries, ive spoken with my folks, and they are adamant that if i buy it i will be dissapointed, they say that the AA batteries drain in it, rather than the prefered option, the re-chargable mains batteries.. do you have to keep on taking the batteries out and then put them back in everytime you use it?


Adam


----------



## paul.in.kendal (18 Jan 2010)

Hi Adam

I've got a Fuji Finepix S602Zoom.  I've had it for years and years (it cost me more than a DSLR does now!) and it's served me very well indeed.  The lens is good for a bridge camera, although the sensor is now old hat - 3 megapixels max. It's full auto with full manual override, you can set white balance and lots more besides, and I don't have a problem with the pixel viewfinder, although the lag was a bit odd to start with (this may have been minimised/eliminated with newer models).

Batteries - it takes 4xAA, but it would be mad not to buy three or four sets of AA rechargeables.  The carry case I've got has a pocket that neatly takes 8xAAs, which means I've never been caught powerless. Remember, if you go for a dedicated design of power pack and DO get caught out, you can't just go in a shop and buy some disposables as you can with AAs.

I never take the batteries out, and it doesn't seem to drain them at rest.

But it's DSLR for me next time - I'm just waiting for the Fuji to pack up, but it's too reliable!


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2010)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks.. Do any of you have issues with batteries, ive spoken with my folks, and they are adamant that if i buy it i will be dissapointed, they say that the AA batteries drain in it, rather than the prefered option, the re-chargable mains batteries.. do you have to keep on taking the batteries out and then put them back in everytime you use it?
> 
> 
> Adam




Adam

You are always going to get a vast array of opinions as everybody has a good/bad story about every brand in the world!

I am a canon man myself and have never had a bad one!

I think you should buy a camera that takes AA batteries, coz you can buy them cheaply anywhere, you can get them with  great capacities i bough 4 x 2800nimh for Â£9.99 last week and they last ages. And when you on holiday and the batteries run out you can nip the local shop and get some! When it comes with a special rechargeable battery they can be costly to buy a spare, and remember they do deteriorate over time.

With ref to any camera for taking pic's of tanks I would make sure that it has some element of manual settings, and a macro mode. If your a beginner, a lot of the canon models even have an aquarium mode, a lot of my pictures were taking with this with great success.

hope it helps


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jan 2010)

thanks guys, 

Andy, thats what i was trying to explain to my parents  anyways, i'll decide sooner or later

Adam.


----------

